
Ask HN: Disposable Phone Number sites and legality - rakjosh
Recently I&#x27;ve seen a lot of websites that provide a disposable phone number for receiving SMS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freephonenum.com&#x2F;) this is one I found when I googled. Most of these services are used for verification of phone numbers. I was thinking of starting a similar service but I&#x27;m not sure about the legality of such services. 
I know most of these website gets a lot of traffic, which tells me that there are a lot of people who want this kind of service for privacy or may be any other purpose. 
Different views are highly appreciated.
======
greenyoda
Why do you think this kind of service might be illegal? What laws would it be
violating?

